# Created a Rental listing and it went from Pending to Hold status



## JillianM (Jun 28, 2019)

Just wondering why it might be on hold, how long that takes, and if there's anything I need to do about this?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 28, 2019)

ads on hold are pending further information from the owner, usually if it is a rental we require you to forward us the reservation confirmation in order to allow the ad to be posted.

you can email tugadmin@tug2.net for this info, as this is a function of the TUG membership vs the forum.


----------



## JillianM (Jun 28, 2019)

Very helpful - I have emailed the Tug Admin.  Thanks!


----------

